
Why James Dyson Couldn't Keep His Electric Car Dream Alive - ph0rque
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-10-10/james-dyson-shows-it-s-too-easy-to-make-electric-cars
======
neonate
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191012054046/https://www.bloom...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191012054046/https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-10-10/james-
dyson-shows-it-s-too-easy-to-make-electric-cars)

